

Ask HN: Does your prospects ask about your freelance portfolio? - notastartup

How often do you get clients or prospects looking through your portfolio ask for references about particular projects?<p>What if some of the projects you did while you were hired as a developer years ago at a company, could you put include it in your portfolio?<p>Should you only have the ones where you were the full stack developer and had created the project start to finish?
======
trhtrhth
"Do"

